# Don't Mess With Baristas In Idaho!



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Barista thwarts would-be robber


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Camping Fan said:


> Barista thwarts would-be robber


oh yeah baby! us born and bread Northern Idahonians carry and know how to use em! Lol! (now let's not get started about the right to carry, this is in fun!)


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Just down the street from where I live.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

CamperAndy said:


> Just down the street from where I live.


Yikes!


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

That wouldn't work here. Our baristas wear only pasties and thongs. No place to hide a gun.


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

I need to go to Lynnwood for a cup of Joe...







.


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

john7349 said:


> I need to go to Lynnwood for a cup of Joe...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

